# Clown Loaches - Where do they go?



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

So, I have a 100 gallon partially planted tank. It has primarily asian fishes these days, including 3 clown loaches. Periodically, one or two or all three will disappear for days. I'm not pretending that I spend all the time searching for them, but I lost two last week and even did a gravel clean and water change without seeing them. Even at feeding time I could only see one (and their markings are pretty distinct, so I can recognise each one individually). I was home all weekend and kept checking without seeing them. I had pretty much decided that they'd bitten the big loach biscuit when - voila - all three, hale and hearty as usual.

Whassup clown loach dudes?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

God when you find out tell me whats up with khuli in particular.. LOL

I hear they are amazing for hiding.. Getting wedged into this and that..


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

a long time ago i had 3 kuhli loaches and they had all disappeared. I figured they had also had a bite out of the old biscuit (much smaller than the clown loach biscuit though lol) but probably MONTHS later, I was cleaning the gravel and all 3 reappeared!! So strange.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

You can't keep loaches in groups of less than five. its psychologically bad for them.

Also odds are that you don't have nearly enough current or oxygen for them in a 'planted' tank. Clowns need the tank planned around them not the other way around. Odds are you don't see them because they're bummed out.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Well, I'd been considering getting another couple of clowns for the group. I'd hate to have to pay for therapy.  

As for the current - my tank is pretty low tech and I don't do much for the plants. Essentially, I've got a thick stand of val (takes up about 1/4 of the tank), thickets of crypts and a few tropica swords. I've got an eheim professional wet dry on one side and a 402 powerhead hooked up to a sponge filter on the other, so there is actually a reasonable amount of flow.

I'll consider trying to hide another powerhead.


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Here's my Clown tank....a 125










Picture taken the day it was set up last October. There's more _Windelov _growth on the bogwood now and more _Cryptocoryne aponogeton_ at the right side. Under the bogwood there's an S-bend tube made from two 4" dia. PVC 90 degree plumbing bends. Lots of places to hide.

I had 13 Clowns in there until a major disaster the other day when I lost 3 including the largest which was the 'Alpha' Loach. I seldom ever see the whole group out at once. Only briefly at feeding time in the morning. They need lots of cover as they seem to have moods when they just want to be hidden.

Clowns are a very social animal and there's a pecking order within the group. They tend to be a matriarchal society most always led by a larger Female. They are a far more complex fish than most realize and definitely have psychological needs that must be fulfilled to be at their happiest.

Martin.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thats a wonderful tank.. Is the flow in it mainly one way to create a current?


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Yes indeed. There's one of my River-Tank manifolds in the bottom powered by two smallish powerheads.










Construction, like this: http://forums.loaches.com/viewtopic.php?t=2965

Then at the left hand end there's the intakes to two Rena XP3s that return via horizontally mounted spraybars at the right end. One is mounted about 6" from the sand surface and another about 4" below the water surface, angled slightly upward. This gives excellent surface agitation.










One of the Renas returns through the body of a Magnum 350 that's used purely as a bio-media container. I found this thing dumped outside Kennedy Station with a burned out motor 










Also on the left hand rear hangs an Aquaclear 500 HOB, so there's a LOT of filtration and water movement. One of the powerheads also injects air into the water.

Here's some of the residents.


























Martin.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh thats right! I knew i reccond that tank ... :3

I just love it


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

That's a nice set up Martin. Do you have conditioned water or regular tap water for your clown loaches?
Joe


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

It's just good old Toronto pH 7.6. I use a dechlorinator during water changes, 50% every week, sometimes one 50% and maybe a 30% later in the week if I have time.

Martin.


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

That's an awesome looking tank. I like the setup. Keep up the good work. I had a 110 gallon but had to sell it as I didn't have time. I'm left with my 40 gallon and I have more time to dedicate to it. Maybe in the next couple of months I'll purchase a 75 gallon.


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Waterworld. I've just put a blue light on the tank, timed to simulate moonlight. It's an old 30" light unit housing stuffed with blue LED Christmas lights.
The fish are quite active in the "moonlight".



















Martin.


----------

